# Sigmoidoscopy from 2.5 years ago



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I had some rectal bleeding (bright red blood) last October and also 2 weeks ago. My doctor said not to worry since I had a simoidoscopy 2,5 years ago and he saw some internal hemmoroids. I also had a Ct scan last May and blood tests done 1 year ago ( including a blood test for inflammation). Everything came back negative. I am just so worried that something bad had developed since the last sigmoidoscopie (chrons, colitis...)from 2.5 years ago. What do you guys think ??


----------

